# Antipasto Ideas



## JGDean (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm bringing some marinated meat, veggies etc. to a pot luck get together. What would you all include in the mix?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 13, 2006)

Hearts of Palm
prosciutto
asparagus spears (if large peel first)
artichoke hearts
cubed cheese (fresh mozzarella)
large black olives
large garlic-stuffed green olives
some type of salami or meat like that (salami, sopressatta) 
maybe some giardiniera
wedges of roasted red peppers
marinated mushrooms

that's about all I can think of right now.


----------



## flukx (Nov 13, 2006)

Grilled vegetables (zucchini, eggplant, peppers, mushrooms) in olive oil


----------



## lulu (Nov 13, 2006)

I am very into lemon stuffed green olives and anchovy stuffed olives at the moment.

Artichoke hearts are a must for me.  If you get get whole, bottled anchovies in oil they are amazing as part of a platter.  Also eating fresh hunks of parmesan is becoming a big hit with me.  Sliced preserved lemons would jazz up the mix a little and could look lovely too.  Can you get some nasturtiums for the plate?  That would look lovely and taste good.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2006)

_When I make my anti pasto try I usually include salami,prosciutto,mortadella,copa,provolone and fontina chesses, assorted peppers, like pepperoncini, gardenara, olives black and green, sprinkle over all some marinated garbanzo beans, along with it, small squares of foccacia._

_kadesma _


----------



## JGDean (Nov 13, 2006)

*Antipasta*

Thanks much to all for the suggestions. F_occacia never occurred to me I'll try it._


----------



## jkath (Nov 13, 2006)

Fresh basil leaves make a nice garnish as well.

If you're really in the mood, you can slice your white cheese very thin, place a super-thin slice of prociutto on top, then roll it carefully, so it doesn't crack. Wrap in saran wrap till chilled well, then make slices, so they look like pinwheels.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Fresh basil leaves make a nice garnish as well.
> 
> If you're really in the mood, you can slice your white cheese very thin, place a super-thin slice of prociutto on top, then roll it carefully, so it doesn't crack. Wrap in saran wrap till chilled well, then make slices, so they look like pinwheels.


jkath, Isn't the meat and cheese pretty that way? I love it for trays and small platters.
Did you know,Trader Joes and most of the big markets here have the meat cheese rolls all made up and all you have to do is cut and put them on the tray. I've gotten several and they are great. It certainly saves time if your doing a large platter as I do, after rolling all that meat, slicing several cheeses, lining the tray and dividing the tray into sections so that it looks pretty I've usually spent at the least 2 hours. 
kadesma


----------



## Lynan (Nov 13, 2006)

Caperberries ( large, stemmed), frittata wedges, proscuitto wrapped melon slices or fresh figs, grilled eggplant rolls stuffed with cheese, bresaola dressed with lemon juice, oil and a scattering of small capers, tuna and white bean salad, even a lovely big plate of Vitello Tonnato. These are some things not mentioned that I use on occasion. 

BTW, how do you marinate your meat for an antipasto platter?

Have a great time at the party!


----------



## JGDean (Nov 14, 2006)

I usually cut the meat into slices and/or cubes and marinate in a large baggie or container in the fridge for at least overnight. I usually mix olive oil, balsamic and/ or wine vinegar, minced garlic, dried minced onion, basil, and a pinch of sugar. Sometimes I cheat and use bottled dressing. Ceasar or vinegrette/Italian works well.


----------

